# creazione parser per recuperare dati da pagina web

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho intenzione di segnarmi tutti i valori dei vari giorni di alcune azioni/fondi comune (in borsa). Non ho ancora trovato un programma che lo faccia, almeno in maniera semplice, quindi ecco l'idea: estrapolare il valore da pagina web, e poi creare un file (tipo csv) su cui scrivere i valori e trasformarlo poi in un foglio di calcolo.

Quello che mi servirebbe, è uno script che prenda da una pagina web (per esempio questa http://finanza.lastampa.it/Funds/1ARBT/ArcaBTBreveTermine.aspx?tip=1 ) il valore e la data relativa, e memorizzi i dati estrapolati in un file.

Il problema è che non so come fare... io pensavo a grep, però...  prendiamo ad esempio le righe attorno al valore da estrarre (8,744):

```

<tr class="TbRw1">

      <td><strong>Valore</strong></td>

      <td align="center">8,744</td>

      <td align="center">8,747</td>

```

Non posso fare un grep <td align....> bla bla bla  perchè non riesco a identificare il td align della riga che serve a me, e quindi non otterrei soltanto il valore che serve a me, ma anche altri.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea in merito?

----------

## MajinJoko

Se conosci il PHP, potresti provare a trattare la pagina come XML e accedere ai contenuti che ti servono con la libreria simplexml.

O magari esiste qualcosa di simile per l'html.

Oppure, nel linguaggio che conosci, cercare un parser html.

È proprio buttata lì, ma è ciò che mi viene in mente al momento..

----------

## cloc3

sembra una formattazione relativamente semplice.

chissà, forse è possibile girarla in pipe da wget a sed, con il mitico howto di Daniel Robbins.

----------

## table

Ciao,

io in passato ho fatto cose molto simili con l'uso di wget grep sed e awk.

Si tratta semplicemente di combinare questi sturmenti per arrivare ad un output decente.

Eventualmente contattami su skype o via pm così posso darti qualche dritta .

----------

